# San Francisco Transbay Transit Center closed-crack in a steel beam



## BCL (Sep 26, 2018)

I read they were able to pull the Temporary Transbay Terminal out of mothballs and put it in service within hours.

https://tjpa.org/uploads/2018/09/TJPA-Statement-Media-Availability-Salesforce-Transit-Center-Temporary-Closure-9-25-18.pdf

*STATEMENT
TRANSBAY JOINT POWERS AUTHORITY’S STATEMENT ON TEMPORARILY CLOSING SALESFORCE TRANSIT CENTER*

*San Francisco* – Crews today discovered a fissure in one of the steel beams in the ceiling of the third level Bus Deck on the eastern side of the Salesforce Transit Center near Fremont Street. Out of an abundance of caution, the Transbay Joint Powers Authority, after conferring with design engineers and contractors, will temporarily close the transit center as the agency works with Webcor/Obayashi and structural engineers Thornton Tomasetti to investigate and repair this issue and conduct an exhaustive inspection of all steel beams throughout the transit center. Inspections have begun.

All transit operators will temporarily provide bus service out of the nearby Temporary Transbay Terminal at Howard and Main streets until all inspections are complete. The closure is effective immediately.

“The safety of everyone who visits the Salesforce Transit Center is our obligation and highest priority,” said Mark Zabaneh, Executive Director of the Transbay Joint Powers Authority. “While this appears to be a localized issue and we have no information that suggests it is widespread, it is our duty to confirm this before we allow public access to the facility.”

For transit information, riders can contact their bus operator, who are in contact with TJPA about these impacts. *There will be a media availability at 5:30 p.m. at 201 Mission Street, 21st Floor.*


----------



## railiner (Sep 26, 2018)

Hmmn...I wasn't even aware that it opened. Wonder how much that company had to pay for the "naming rights"? I wonder if locals will even use that name...

More seriously, I find it amazing that in a city prone to earthquakes, that the structural design and its construction were not more stringently examined prior to the finding of that flaw...


----------



## caravanman (Sep 26, 2018)

Let's hope it is not designed by the same folks that built the university bridge that collapsed in Florida...

Ed


----------

